# which lens do you suggest for a wedding?



## msf (Jul 7, 2010)

im asking around to see what the pro photogs that do weddings like to use.

Up until now, ive been using my 50mm F1.8 and 85mm F1.8 lenses for indoor events, but the 50 isnt as wide as Id like it.  I have been playing with the idea of getting 1 or 2 more primes, such as the 24mm or wider but im not sure.

I do plan on upgrading my camera to either the canon t2i or 7d because of how much better it handles noise compared to my current xt and 20d camera's.  But I only have the funds to buy one camera so the lens I use will be the one Ill be using the most because I dont want to change the lens during a wedding unless I have to.

I also want to stick with EF lenses, not EF-s because in the future I plan to upgrade to a Canon 5dmII or what ever the current model is at the time.

So I am thinking of either the Canon 16-35mm F2.8L or the Canon 24-70mm F2.8L, but cant decide.

I like how wide the 16mm gets, but 35mm might be to wide for some wedding shots that I would want to get.

I like the 70mm length of the other one, but I dont know if 24mm will be wide enough to get a shot of the entire wedding party at the alter, or even a large group shot outside the church.  Plus the thing weighs twice a much as the 16-35mm lens.

What do you wedding pro's suggest?  Im open to off canon brands, I just dont know them that well to name any.


----------



## msf (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh, and I plan on using the lenses for other things such as senior portraits, family portraits, and other types of photography.  Eventually I may have to get that 10-22 lens even though its ef-s.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 7, 2010)

you need the fast tele for sure.  You will have a hard time using prime lenses on the actual wedding (not the pre wedding).  I say dont buy anymore prime lens.  But I am no pro.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 7, 2010)

i'm going to shoot at a wedding this weekend with a 24, 50, and 105. that's it.

depends more on your style tbh.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 7, 2010)

2 bodies ready to shoot at all times? 




Sw1tchFX said:


> i'm going to shoot at a wedding this weekend with a 24, 50, and 105. that's it.
> 
> depends more on your style tbh.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jul 7, 2010)

I think a lot of folks are going to tell you that you need at the minimum: 
24-70 f/2.8 
70-200 f/2.8
probably a 10 or 12-24 f/2.8 
and at least 1 prime lens with a f/1.4 aperture probably somewhere in the 50-85 mm range, which you already have covered. 
Outside of that, you want 2 bodies, 2 flash units, etc.


----------



## jakedoza (Jul 8, 2010)

^^^^
What He said..


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jul 8, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> 2 bodies ready to shoot at all times?



If you're going to take money and pass yourself off as a pro, you better have redundancy in your equipment in the event that one of them fail.  You should also have a fellow pro who is willing to cover in last minutes notice in the event that a tragedy beyond your control befalls you and you can not make the engagement.


----------



## msf (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  I would have commented sooner but I didnt get an email saying there was replies.



Johnboy2978 said:


> If you're going to take money and pass yourself off as a pro, you better have redundancy in your equipment in the event that one of them fail.  You should also have a fellow pro who is willing to cover in last minutes notice in the event that a tragedy beyond your control befalls you and you can not make the engagement.



Thats something I got to work on.  I hate to talk to the competition around here cuz im afraid that it could backfire.  For example if I make a deal with one person that has a portfolio that I like and a good list of equipment, and I need her and she decides to screw me over since im her competition, it would be in her favor, except for the loss in cash she would have gotten from the job.



dannier said:


> 10-22 lens


Ya but its ef-s.

Im actually leaning towards the 24-70 now, and get the 10-22 next in the future, that way I have the entire range covered.  And in the future my backup camera wont be full frame unless im doing very very well so it doesnt matter that its ef-s.

im just afraid that the 24-70 will be to heavy and my arms will get tired during the service to hold it.



Johnboy2978 said:


> I think a lot of folks are going to tell you  that you need at the minimum:
> 24-70 f/2.8
> 70-200 f/2.8
> probably a 10 or 12-24 f/2.8
> ...



I do have the 75-300 that I plan to upgrade later to the 70-200.  I think the 75-300 has gotten a bad rep, the image quality is acceptable up to 200mm, after 200 you can really see the distortion.  So I think it will work for the time being for outside portraits if I decide to use it.  The fact that it is slow doesnt bother me since I wont be using it in the church.

I got 4 external flashes, thier all manual but they get the job done.  I dont plan on using a flash in the Church though, I really hate the shadows it creates in the background.  I will practice trying to ballance natural light with flash before the wedding though, using the flash on a lower setting to gain a stop, but then you get the joy of two light sources/colors.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 8, 2010)

I belief you didnt get my question.  Having 2 cameras doesnt mean both are ready to shoot at all time.  One may be stored in the bag.  If you are using prime lenses I think you will need both around your neck and shoot with both.



Johnboy2978 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > 2 bodies ready to shoot at all times?
> ...


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 8, 2010)

Buy lens which are suitable to your style and useful for the places you will work, if you don't like being in their mugs use tele, if your personable and in their mugs go mid-wide, buy the best/fastest you can afford and learn the lens you buy(sweet spots etc) I usually turn up with 50mm, 35mm, 28mm prime, an old but sharp 35-135 3.5 zoom and a short zoom, all nikon and have had no complaints, if you know the failings of a lens then don't set it up with those settings. Know your gear inside out and it'll work for you. H


----------



## Alpha (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with the 24-70 and 70-200 suggestion. Two cameras. Two flashes. I would also carry a standard focal length prime macro lens for close-ups of the rings, cake, etc.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 9, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> 2 bodies ready to shoot at all times?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. They already hired a pro, and i'm doing it with a friend to get the shots the pro can't do. It will be easy stuff, i'm not getting paid, it wouldn't be a big deal if my camera exploded, i'd just assist the other shooter, we're just going to have fun with it.


----------

